# Galveston Yakkin- Late Report Sunday 18th and Sunday Feb. 1st



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Late Report- Had a birthday the 17th so I got a kitchen pass Sunday the 18th. Jamie and I headed down to look for a winter time bluebird trout bite and man did we find it! Fished all day because it just never let up and we couldn't make ourselves leave em eating Lol. Water was deep and clear with little wind and lots of sunshine. We both caught double limits and some change easy and both took home a limit. Most fish came off "opening night" Cocahoe while the rest ate fat boys in pearl/black and pink and Softdines in plum/chartreuse and pink. Fished slow on the bottom and hooked up all day long, no sows but lots of solid keepers. Jamie had a bonus flattie but let it dance out of his lap trying string it Lol. All in all couldn't ask for a better 50th Bday trip.....got to fish pretty close to each other all day, got to visit a lot and doubled up several times! I do love me January fishing! 






















Report from Sunday Feb. 1st

Well....we had window Sunday morning to try and get in on the prefrontal bite, so Jamie and I headed down to Gtown in hopes of finding some trout in a feeding frenzy before the front. Launched into calm clear waters around 7:30 am accompanied by flipping mullet, lurking gulls and an occasional diving pelican. With the low pressure we were hoping for a cloudy dreary day with a few light showers to supercharge the major feed at mid-day but it pretty much turned out beautiful Lol. Started catching fish right off the bat and that continued on and off until we left a little after noon. I lost count of dink trout and only managed three keepers in the mix while Jamie caught several also but just strung one keeper.....it being the best of the day. The strange thing was the flounder bite, I boated four keepers and Jamie three, they were mixed right in with all the schoolie trout. He caught most of his fish on a pink corky, I think I strung a couple on the opening night Cocahoe then went to a Lil chartreuse Down South paddle tail and fished it the remainder of the time catching the rest of my stringer and countless dinks. The bite slowed down about the time the wind picked up and our time was short so we drifted in and called it a day. Definitely a another great time with a good friend on the water for sure!


----------

